# Setting up a Convict Biotope tank



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, does anyone have any info or experience setting up a Biotope tank for convicts? either Lake Amatitlan or Lake Atitlan, doesnt matter, *** already checked out the site Mongabay.com for the Biotope, but was wondering if anyone had a better or just another site that i could read.

or any pics of Lake Amatitlan _underwater_ would be greatly helpful as well, though *** seen the 2 posted at Mongabay, they arent great for figuring out how to set up a tank.

what kind of substrate is natural? Large stones or sand or a mix of both? perhaps medium stones? i dunno, *** read conflicting info.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't have any info for you, but I'm anxious to see how this turns out. Sounds cool. :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx my friend, ill post pics when i set it up, still waiting on the stand as i just painted the first coat on there, hope to have the tank set up in a few days.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

gage said:


> thanx my friend, ill post pics when i set it up, still waiting on the stand as i just painted the first coat on there, hope to have the tank set up in a few days.


Cool, how big is the tank and how many Convicts? And what else if anything is going in there?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

its only a 29g and all i plan to put in is the convicts, i _may_ end up putting some sort of livebearer or tetra that comes from the same lake if the convicts appear chase hungry


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

sounds like a cool project.....I might keep an eye on your progress and use some ideas for my 20gall convict tank espically in regards to plants as my cons only tend to leave anibus alone.

Also it would be interesting to see what dithers you can get to work as my male con makes short work of any tanks mates except my bristlenose which he could never catch and who in turn wiped out a couple of egg batches in a row.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well im a bit irate right now, woke up to find my nice big humpy head male con dead in the front of my tank , *** had that lbig guy for 3 years


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

oh that sucks....he was the one you had pics of in the other post? Was a great looking fish. Did the female take him down?

I'm sorry about your news


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nah, the females half his size, and ya, that was the one, but those pics i posted were a about 2 years old...


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Aw man, that sucks. Sorry you lost him.
BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx guys, but now i dunno what to do for my tank! hmph


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Dang! I'm sorry you lost that Con.Idon't know muchof the lakeor anything, 
But I'm just wondering, are you gonna put in 3-6 females, and 2 or 3 males, and let them pair naturally, then pick which ones you want?


----------



## johnp (Dec 1, 2006)

gage, that sucks!

but your post gives me alot of inspiration. i was just trying to figure out what to do with my 29, and i was looking into cons.

let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ArcticCatRider said:


> Dang! I'm sorry you lost that Con.Idon't know muchof the lakeor anything,
> But I'm just wondering, are you gonna put in 3-6 females, and 2 or 3 males, and let them pair naturally, then pick which ones you want?


actually, *** decided to buy a pair of neets from Spencer Jack (hes local to me). he has a pair, male being about 3.5" and female bout 2.5 on for 29.99 right now, so im considering those guys.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

johnp said:


> gage, that sucks!
> 
> but your post gives me alot of inspiration. i was just trying to figure out what to do with my 29, and i was looking into cons.
> 
> let us know what you end up doing!


honestly, there is no tank better then a biotope IMO, you get the fishes natural behavior, and you also have yourself a nice looking tank! as i said, im goin with neets, let us know what YOU are doing


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

don't go neets

go cons


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

if i was to find a convict with a big nuchal hump i will, but neets are rare in my neck of the woods and i have a pair available to me, and who knows, maybe ill still get another tank for a pair of cons in the future.


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Gage
I have 5 neets I don't need anymore. you can have the 5 for $30 send me a message on the winnipeg forum same name as here.

Brian


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the offer Brian, ill talk to my parents about it


----------

